# Not mine but.......



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

This is my bosses neighbors filly that I'm totally in love with! She's a red dun Quarter horse! If I could afford her she would be MINE!!! :lol: :horse:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is beautiful!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You should see her in person! And she's easy to handle. (I had to get her legs out of a bunch of wire once) Very gentle laid back filly.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:stars: I might be getting her! The owners are actually selling her and since she was injured when she was a foal they're going to be selling her cheap! My boss is going to ask them if they will take weekly payments for her and if they do she will be mine!!! :horse: Yippee! One of my friends will board her with her horses at her house. (My friend owns about 9-10 acres of land)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Crissa! I hope they say yes! That would be awesome!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes I hope so too! I've had my eye on her since they put her out in that field. :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Crissa that is sooo exciting! She is so beautiful!!! I so hope it works out for you!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I know! Once she got her back legs wrapped up in wire and I had to untangle her and that's when I found out how easy she was to handle, I just grabbed her leg moved it after unwrapping it and she just stood there and watched me! And she stood with me while I was waiting to be picked up from work and nuzzled me! I really hope I get her!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's neat Crissa! I hope it works out where you can get her, she's really pretty!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Bethany!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow Crissa that would be awesome


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be awsome, I hope you get her!  She's beautiful.


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

That would be absolutely wonderful if you were able to buy her. She is a beauty filly.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Stacey, Sarah and Rachel! I'm so excited to hear what the owner says!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is lovely; however, I have a very important question for you. 

How much experience do you have with horses? I don't mean the occasional trail ride, or chance encounter with a nice horse, either...I mean like having had riding lessons on different horses, or working alongside someone who trains them. 

If you have little to no experience, I would be looking for a trainer to help guide you with this filly; she may be sweet now, but she is still a compliant 'baby'; she WILL go through many different stages that, although not abnormal, will make you wonder where the sweet quiet filly you originally bought went. A trainer will recognise the 'rebellious phases' and know how to handle the baby without making him afraid of humans. All horses need a handler who understands behaviors of equines, and baby horses while 'cute and seemingly very gentle' can turn into 'unruly monsters' almost overnight...this is typical. Young horses still need a firm understanding hand; they need a leader.

I have seen too many people start out with young horses, thinking it would be a great experience to 'grow' with the horse; in some instances it works, but these people have trainers to help them through the horses growing pains and testing grounds. Others, and this is the most frequent thing I have seen as both trainer of horses and people, wind up with a horse that is too uncontrollable, and they eventually become afraid of the horse; all because he is growing up, and they didn't really know how to handle the baby properly during the growing phases. 

I don't want to sound like a downer here, because I know you really want a horse; however, because I have seen both horses and riders hurt, because of their lack of understanding of how they need to be handled at any age, and what to do about typical behaviors that crop up, I must make sure you know what you are getting into. 

Find a trainer who is willing to help you train her properly, especially if you dont have much experience with horses; and just as importantly so, if you have never trained a horse before; you can have tons of experience with kind gentle trained horses, but that is NOT the same as bringing one up from a baby age. 

Read good training books as well; Clinton Anderson is one of my favorites, because his methods are very simple, but very effective...he also stresses how much importance lies on you, the handler, to be out there every day with your horse, otherwise, it does not do much good to use any method on him...they need consistancy. 

I hope this helps...like I said, I don't want to sound like a downer, but just because she will be 'cheap' doesn't mean she is the best deal for you, especially if you lack experience. 

You can find decently trained horses more suited for your level, and often people will work with you on a payment plan if they see that you and the horse are the proper fit for one another. I would check out sites like dreamhorse, and equinecity. There are also all kinds of other websites that you can check out...just type in something like "horses for sale, (your state)"

Anyway, good luck in your decision; I really do like her...just make sure you know what you are getting into before getting into it too deep.  Like I said, I have seen one too many people get a young horse without enough experience under their belt, and it turns out to be a bad situation for both parties; there's a saying in the horse training world that I have found is for the most part true... green+green=black and blue


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is lovely; however, I have a very important question for you. 

How much experience do you have with horses? I don't mean the occasional trail ride, or chance encounter with a nice horse, either...I mean like having had riding lessons on different horses, or working alongside someone who trains them. 

If you have little to no experience, I would be looking for a trainer to help guide you with this filly; she may be sweet now, but she is still a compliant 'baby'; she WILL go through many different stages that, although not abnormal, will make you wonder where the sweet quiet filly you originally bought went. A trainer will recognise the 'rebellious phases' and know how to handle the baby without making him afraid of humans. All horses need a handler who understands behaviors of equines, and baby horses while 'cute and seemingly very gentle' can turn into 'unruly monsters' almost overnight...this is typical. Young horses still need a firm understanding hand; they need a leader.

I have seen too many people start out with young horses, thinking it would be a great experience to 'grow' with the horse; in some instances it works, but these people have trainers to help them through the horses growing pains and testing grounds. Others, and this is the most frequent thing I have seen as both trainer of horses and people, wind up with a horse that is too uncontrollable, and they eventually become afraid of the horse; all because he is growing up, and they didn't really know how to handle the baby properly during the growing phases. 

I don't want to sound like a downer here, because I know you really want a horse; however, because I have seen both horses and riders hurt, because of their lack of understanding of how they need to be handled at any age, and what to do about typical behaviors that crop up, I must make sure you know what you are getting into. 

Find a trainer who is willing to help you train her properly, especially if you dont have much experience with horses; and just as importantly so, if you have never trained a horse before; you can have tons of experience with kind gentle trained horses, but that is NOT the same as bringing one up from a baby age. 

Read good training books as well; Clinton Anderson is one of my favorites, because his methods are very simple, but very effective...he also stresses how much importance lies on you, the handler, to be out there every day with your horse, otherwise, it does not do much good to use any method on him...they need consistancy. 

I hope this helps...like I said, I don't want to sound like a downer, but just because she will be 'cheap' doesn't mean she is the best deal for you, especially if you lack experience. 

You can find decently trained horses more suited for your level, and often people will work with you on a payment plan if they see that you and the horse are the proper fit for one another. I would check out sites like dreamhorse, and equinecity. There are also all kinds of other websites that you can check out...just type in something like "horses for sale, (your state)"

Anyway, good luck in your decision; I really do like her...just make sure you know what you are getting into before getting into it too deep.  Like I said, I have seen one too many people get a young horse without enough experience under their belt, and it turns out to be a bad situation for both parties; there's a saying in the horse training world that I have found is for the most part true... green+green=black and blue; meaning an inexperienced horse and rider, can spell disaster.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I really appreciate your input. Yep actually I've had quite a bit of experience, not in training to ride but I've halter broken a couple horses. I realize that I need someone more experience to help, I know about three people that would be willing to help me to train her. I watch a ton of horse training shows and read a ton. Normally I wouldn't dream of getting an untrained horse but this one, just.....pops! I really appreciate the tips, it helps to have more views on it. I'll keep you updated on it!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Hailee!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, really. Getting a young horse can be a bad thing if you are unexperienced with horses. You have to be firm, and make sure they do something stepping in the right direction before you let them stop what your making them do.]


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Sara. Here's another filly I'm thinking about getting, again a quarter horse but this time a buckskin instead of a dun. She's already halter trained and loads easily!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh she is gorgeous too!! LOL would you get both, or just one or the other?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I think I like the second one best. But I would definatly go for the one that has the best personality


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful, I like her even better - well by coloring


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Would this be your first horse? If so why not look for a horse that was already trained. I think you would enjoy a horse that is trained more, if it is your first one.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, I like the second one's looks better too. It will be one or the other as I don't have enough money to buy both. (or trust me I would!) The second one is only $650. (and that's negotiable) 

Stacey- Yep I absolutely ADORE buckskin horses! I've wanted one for a long long time. No idea why I just do. LOL

goat fever-Technically yes this would be MY first horse, but I ride my friends all the time and would like one that I can start from the ground up (with help of course) she can basically do anything that I want to try and train her to do.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the second one alot better too. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Bethany! Oh! I forgot to ask what her name was! I shall go do that now! LOL.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and the second one will be registered and I'll get to pick her name out myself!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's really neat, hope it works out!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do keep us posted -


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do keep us posted -


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I will! And I think I'll more likely be going with the second one, I think if I do her name will be "Starlit Destiny" or something like that.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a great name!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh I sure hope you are able to get her!! That is a beautiful name. She reminds me of a horse that we almost got last year. She was GORGEOUS, and sweet! I wish we could have gotten her


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. Me too. Too bad you didn't! Another thing we could have gone on and on and on about LOL.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Really think it through though. I have had horses since I was eight, my first horse was a 3 year old wild mustang mare from a meat auction (yes a WILD mustang) I had her for 6 years, then I got a 1 and a half year old gelding, My grandpa trained TWH horses so he trained him. Then I got a young MARE who was very calm and easy to handle but she could get an attidute! I was never very confident on her as she would through fits. I would definatly say to get a gelding. I have been around TONS of horses and the geldings are the most even tempered and most reliable.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

If that filly hasn't been registered\named yet, you are looking at nearly an extra 100$ to do so, given she is already a yearling; or older? It is best to register the horse when it is a baby, because that is when the fees are the least expensive, and it surprises me that the breeders didn't do so already...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

The registration fee is part of the price yes. And I know it's better to get a gelding because they have more even tempers but I've had my heart set on a mare (or filly) so that I can breed, and I've already been riding the most docile horses and everything, I need a challenge. They didn't want to register her first because they wanted the new owner(s) to be able to name her. I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I just want you to be really happy with your desicion. And if she didn't work out the market is not very good for horses at the moment, so she would probably take awhile to sell. I don't think that is a bad price, but with hay so high you have to take it all into consideration (which I am sure you have =) I wish you the best of luck with your horse adventure!!!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa said:


> The registration fee is part of the price yes. And I know it's better to get a gelding because they have more even tempers but I've had my heart set on a mare (or filly) so that I can breed, and I've already been riding the most docile horses and everything, I need a challenge. They didn't want to register her first because they wanted the new owner(s) to be able to name her. I really appreciate the advice!


Breeding is a HUGE expence so I hope you are planning to save for years to come on that one! You need a stud fee, mare care, not to mention the vet expences to ensure the mare's health during pregnancy, and foaling, as well as the bringing up of the foal and any vet expenses that ensues...trust me, I have raised a few, and they are much more costly to raise than 600$ when all is said and done!

And, just because you have ridden gentle horses doesn't mean you are ready for the challenge of a young horse...gentle horses are way different than young untrained horses; you WILL be in for many challenges!!! I still suggest trying to find a nicely trained older horse for your first horse...it doesn't have to be bomb proof, but much more trained than an unbroke filly; one you can still ride, and learn a ton on. Do you parents know you are looking at such a young horse? I know when I was looking to buy my first horse, my parents would have freaked if they would have found out I was looking at an untrained colt\filly...I did wind up with a 5 year old green gelding, but that is much better than untrained, and much less dangerous for a young inexperienced rider!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah my parents know. And I'm not planning on breeding til she's much older. I've considered everything and this is pretty much what I'm set on. Although they have another mare for sale out there that's broke but she's older like in her teens and I'll probably take a look at her as well. (I'm pretty sure I'll get one of the fillies though)


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

That teenaged mare still has many many years in her yet... :wink: 

If a youngster is what you are looking at, then go for it. Good luck with her...


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, I have been in your situation before and I almost got myself hurt. I am not saying it happens to everyone with every horse but I have had experience in training horses and riding as well, I am no expert but I agree that an older horse that is broke is better than a young one. I thought the same myself, that I could get a young filly and raise her for what I wanted to do with her and it was fun with experienced help. She is a beautiful horse and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a mare for sale - http://equine.com/Horses/ad_details.asp ... eb9182f90f


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't have a whole lot to add, I hope you get a horse you're happy with!

I just wanted to disagree with geldings being any more reliable or even tempered them mares. Each is an individual and gender doesn't really play into it that much, atleast not in my opinion or experience. I've had more mares, not on purpose it just happened that way. Right now out of 15 equines we only have 12 of them are mares (or molly in the mule's case). Our first horse was an older welch mare, you couldn't find a more reliable, even tempered horse.

Buy what you like, and if you like or prefer mares, go for it. When I buy a horse I buy what I like, and gender doesn't even play into it. My current horse is a gelding.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

My grandpa's mares get so moody sometimes, and they are a bit meaner to other horses while on trail rides. Definatly each horse is an inividual. I have found that I have bonded more with my mares than my geldings. 

Haviris that is alot of horses! Do you breed them at all??


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

We've bred them in the past, and some we have now have been here all their lives, but no I do not breed now. Most are here from when the family was more involved, but at this point I'm the only rider, my mom just hasn't been able to part with them, so they are mostly pasture orniments. Personally I would like to see us cut down to around 6, but I'd have to convience my mom. 

The ones that actually belong to me are my gelding Magic, donkey Hank, and a pony mare I bought for the kids Sasha. I also claim the two mule foals, I am ashamed to admit that they were accidents, and all my fault so I am responsible for them to. 

I know with all the mares it looks like we did it on purpose, I guess for breeding, some are definately not breeding quality, but most are really nice. That is not why we have them, some have been bred, but none were bought specifically to breed. They were all bought with riding in mind.

We had one mare that would get abit gittery when she'd be in heat, and another that will try to intimidate you if she thinks she can, but otherwise the rest of the mares are just as even tempered as a gelding. And I've also known a few geldings that could be overly pushy or intimidating if they knew they could get away with it. I think they're all individuals and some will be more moody or pushy then others. I don't really have a preference, I had a mare that was a lifer and I would never have given her up (lost her in 2002), and now I have my gelding that I am equally attached to! Oddly both palominos, so maybe it's the color, probably not, but I just realized that!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Here is a mare for sale - http://equine.com/Horses/ad_details.asp ... eb9182f90f


she is 22 years old though


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Here is a mare for sale - http://equine.com/Horses/ad_details.asp ... eb9182f90f


She's beautiful, but she's at the VERY top of my budget and she's definitely older than I would like. If I do decide to get a broke horse I want it to be either just green broke or at the very least younger. I appreciate it though. :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah she is pretty old. I thought it said she was six lol.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL. Thanks for tryin'!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's a 5 year old green mare...Not sure how far these are away from you though...

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/cl ... s/ad265719

Another mare...she's very green...only saddled, but has had lots of round penning
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?fo ... id=1101731


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa said:


> Yeah my parents know. And I'm not planning on breeding til she's much older. I've considered everything and this is pretty much what I'm set on. Although they have another mare for sale out there that's broke but she's older like in her teens and I'll probably take a look at her as well. (I'm pretty sure I'll get one of the fillies though)


I have to ditto what Mystic's Mom said. Breeding is Expensive! And, it's hard to find breeding quality mares for $600. So many people breed their fugly horses, and then the babies end up in Mexico...


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some horses...
http://equine.com/Horses/ad_details.asp ... ea86701cb4 (This one is adorable)
http://equine.com/Horses/ad_details.asp ... db2311&p=2 ( Colorful for sure)
http://equine.com/Horses/ad_details.asp ... db2311&p=2 
http://equine.com/Horses/ad_details.asp ... db2311&p=2 (Cute!)

I get a little carried away sometime, LOL


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the paint alot! But I would like to pay a little less if possible. Thanks!


----------

